# TextNow vs. textPlus



## ireadbooks

I was looking for Fire texting apps suggestions. I did a search and only found one thread, which was old and didn't address my concerns. I decided to post a comprehensive comparison of TextNow and textPlus because they're the two most popular in the Amazon app store.

These apps are good for anyone who doesn't have a texting plan on their phone, doesn't have an _unlimited_ texting plan, needs group texting, or doesn't have a cell phone at all. These are the free versions. Testing was done on the KFHD.

Summary: If group texting is important, go with textPlus. Otherwise I'd recommend TextNow.

Both apps import people from your Fire contacts, send and receive photos, notify you of new messages from outside the app, and allow you to customize the notification sound.

Here's how they differ:



*Version 5.7.6.4338*

_Group texting_
I imagine this would be super cool and convenient for families and/or groups of friends. Very nice when making plans or having discussions. You create a "community" and add contacts to it. After doing so, all messages sent can be viewed and responded to by anyone in the group.

_Nice interface_
I prefer textPlus's layout. It's similar to textNow's but each text shows the contact's attached picture (if you've uploaded it, of course). I just think it's more attractive.

_Easy to change the notification alert_
You can easily change the sound from inside the app. However, you're limited to the ones provided. You can't use a custom one.

_Pics can be sent directly to your number..._
But only from other textPlus users. And any pics you send out will be received as links and not direct embeds.



*Version 2.4.2*

_Has emoticons_
Really...what's a text without smileys?  You can easily add them by clicking the "+" symbol. (You also adds pics this way.) textPlus doesn't have them.

_Pics are embedded_
You can send pics to anyone, even if they don't have the app, and they will arrive directly embedded in the message. On the flip side, when someone sends you a pic they must send it to your (free) textnow.me address. You'll receive it directly (no link) but it can't be sent straight to your number.

_Cool customizations_
You can change the wallpaper for your texts and use music from your Kindle for notifications.

_Web interface_
You can log into your account online and use it just as you would the app. Everything is synced.

---------------------------------------------------------------

I think textNow gives you more of a true texting experience. And the web capability and pic ease sealed it for me. Neither app will allow you to make or receive calls from the Fire.

I wasn't able to send a text to either app using Skype. I'm guessing that only works for true cell phone numbers.

Texts were received quickly using both apps but textNow was a smidgen quicker (could be my connection). And it looks like you have to either text to another user with the app or a traditional cell phone. It didn't work when I tried to send messages from one app to the other.

There's no way to create contacts from within either app  What a pain. They both kick you back out to your Fire Contacts and you have to add the contact there and then import it.

If you have trouble with the sound when using textNow, check the Fire app notifications (menu -> more -> applications -> notification settings ->). For some reason it defaults to Off. Switch it, then log out and back into the app. This took me forever to figure out.

Please note that both apps require sign-up and will assign you a separate texting number. If you prefer to use your existing cell number, try MightyText, which is also free. However, if you don't have unlimited texting, you'll be charged normal texting fees when using it.

UPDATE: I've been using textNow for over a month now and you _can_ receive voice messages. You can't customize the message, but when someone calls your number they receive a generic "this person is not available. Please leave a message." You receive notification, just like a text, and you simply push Play to listen. You don't even have to open the app.

OK, I'm all typed out.  I hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've used 'em both and pretty much agree with everything you've posted; it's what I found and why I settled with TextNow for most texting.  (I keep TextPlus around for those times when I do want to group text.)

When I posted about them here on KB before, one question that was asked if you could text from the same number on your PC, and TextNow has added that capability recently.  So, if I'm at the PC, I can just call up a tab with my TextNow account and send a quick text.  I don't have to get my lazy self up and go out and get my device.  I have TextNow on my Fire and on my iDevices...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> _Pics are embedded_
> You can send pics to anyone, even if they don't have the app, and they will arrive directly embedded in the message. On the flip side, when someone sends you a pic they must send it to your (free) textnow.me address. You'll receive it directly (no link) but it can't be sent straight to your number.


Hmmm... I'll have to check with my girlfriend who sends me pics all the time...but that's on my iDevices; I don't text very often with my Fire, though I did today.

Betsy


----------

